# Staying Dry This Winter



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I just got some “Winter Cover” for the HT-23 (eBay $152.00)
Has a working windshield wiper and good front glass. 
Rear window is missing, and the doors need some attention.
But overall I think it was a good buy. 
I will repaint it and change the vinyl to white, so it matches up
better with the HT-23. 

<img src="http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/new_cab.jpg">


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Nice!

I wish I could find a way to stay dry this summer.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CatDaddy _
> *Nice!
> 
> I wish I could find a way to stay dry this summer. *


I hear ya CatDaddy today made two days with no rainhula Saturday was the only other day with no rain in almost 4 weeks. 3 days in a month i had no rain.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

It only sprinkled here this morning, so I _was_ able to mow at the house this evening. I *love* mowing in the dark!#[email protected]$: 

It's rained at our building lot almost everyday for the last 3 weeks & the ground won't dry out. It might have something to do with the proximity to Spanish Lake & Lake Fausse Pointe. I left some pretty bad ruts the last time I mowed.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
You might want to re-think white in a snow storm unless this is the "stealth" HT-23 
Is it a curtis or originalcab cab? If it's made by originalcab, they have the patterns for every cab they have ever made, and can provide replacement parts.
www.originalcab.com


----------

